# Bowtie Brigade Slot Cars



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

If anyone is interested - I took pictures of the new Bowtie Brigade slot cars at the 'Fest this weekend. If anyone wants to see them just let me know & I'll post them on the board. :jest: 
--fordcowboy


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would like to see them!


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

post um please


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

You needed to ask??? LOL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you tease... :lol:

yer killin' me... 

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*You might as well put em' up here!*

Us slotcar guys want to see...
Scott


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

What's a Slotcar?? 



NICK DANGER


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Fordcowboy,

I know you blue oval boys can be a little off the beaten track, but do you really have to ask 

Nahhhh, we don't care to see them at all, heck we want to wait until 05.

Having fun as always

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Take this link to my photo album. All 14 pictures are there. 

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=2563

I don't know what the excitement is - they're just Chevy's! LOL But I admit, I like them a whole lot myself.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey thanks fordcowboy:
Great pics. (even if they are Chevys!). They look like they're ready to ship. Hopefully we'll get the word soon. They are pretty much what I hoped for. Now I'll have something for the black Boss to spank!

cheers!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fcb, 
Thanks, some sweet lookin' Chevies there, bring on the MOPARS!  rr


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Ford! They all look great. More then anything, I cant wait to get the Impala. Let's hope they hit the stores soon!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wonder if RC2 will sell slots in the toy stores?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Looking good. If these are the final production versions then it looks like the wheels have stayed the same. Some of these will definately need an altitude adjustment! But overall I'm as anxious as ever to get my hands on them. I hope RC2/JL continues the themed releases for both product lines. A themed release with Fords, Pontiacs, Oldsmobiles, and maybe even "classic concept/show cars" would be very cool. 

We'll have to wait and see how RC2 markets these products. They do have more of a history of selling into the larger retail channels, but these are still niche products so I'd be surprised to see them showing up at Wal-Mart or Toys-R-Us. But you never know....


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I gotta get some of those 59s!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Not one to complain..
But what is up with the bulbous windsheilds on the Chevy sedans?
(but look at that 67 Stingray...):thumbsup: 
Scott


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Oh man, I've gotta buy at least one case of those........ :thumbsup:


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

You mean the "Camper Tops " I also don't get it. I mean this is supposed to be a company that makes car models right ? You would think somebody along the way would just look at these things and say " Hmmm , yo know I think the convertible tops look a little big , can we make them any smaller ? " Oh well they are just toys and if not fo JL we would have a lot less to choose from.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The diecast look better than that. rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

yeah, I thought the windshield/roof looked a little funny on them... and the Vette convertible too.

Am I still gonna buy an inner? Oh hell yes. And then some. 

And yes, the Vette coupe is GORGEOUS... I think that's the nicest one I've ever seen, and a lot of companies have done that body style... Aurora, Tyco S, Lionel, Marx (American Line)... did Eldon and Bachmann try? I remember a pointy-looking one that may have been one of them...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The 'Vette convertibles do have a certain bobble-headed, comical look to them. I could also live without ever seeing another blower sticking through the hood of a slotcar. Oh well, as a group they still deliver the goods big time and the cars that are done right, like the 59s and the Corvette hardtops, are extremely appealing. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Hey I saw them at the Fest so you can keep them a surprise for everyone. I'm not worryed about the Boss beating the Imp's. Apples to oranges you know, Pony cars versus the cruisers. Just park that lil Pony behind me and I'll roast your hide with flames out of my lakes pipes.
Hey you can take the pics down cuz I was there to see them. Let the rest of the guys get a surprise when they come out.
As for "themed" releases, on my way out I saw a Jl employee and they had concerns about releaseing themed slots. First the slots are a small target group, then narrow it down to only one brand of car and it further limits the potential buyers. Then some of those brand loyal will only buy certain models (read Camaros) and that I believe scares them. Since they have the Chevys ready and the Mopars....close..... they should be safe. But with JL's delivery times can we be sure RC2 will do any better?
Just keep making slots from any auto maker and I'll be happy.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Fordcowboy,


Thank you for the pics... These look great. Inner, nope a case for me! As for themed slots, I don't see any problem selling them. There are not many Fords or Dodges I would drive or own, But put it in a Slot car form and I will buy them. I think that is the case with most of us slot cars maniacs. My only thought on that is if you make an excellent looking car they WILL Sell. Even the blury pic looks awesome.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

A case may be a good idea for these.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

"I'm not worryed about the Boss beating the Imp's. Apples to oranges you know, Pony cars versus the cruisers. Just park that lil Pony behind me and I'll roast your hide with flames out of my lakes pipes". Goose

That's great Goose, I laughed so hard reading that! Of course you're right (apples & oranges), I just added that cause I just got the Boss. 
Man, I'm still giggling over that! Just great!:lol: 

As I said earlier, a couple of the roofs look off. I like the fact that they made the same casting with and without the supercharger on the hood. It looks as though they used the blower off the F&F Charger. I'll get both of those, but I will probably pass on a few (already have the Chevelle and don't care about the WL's), and I'll pick up half a dozen or so. The Vette coupe is really nice, as is the 59. I really wish we would have got a wheel upgrade, though. I'm glad so many folks are getting extras. Maybe I can pick them up here and stay away from Ebay (already contacted a couple of members and hopefuly they'll have extras).
cheers


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If you're buying a master case (6 inners) is it for the purpose of resale, getting all the white thunders, repainting, filling a time capsule, or something else? Just curious. I've thought about getting extras for IROC racing and spare chassis if the per car cost is significantly lower when you buy a master case. Are there good deals to be had on cases?

I see the point on the themed releases maybe limiting some folks. But these are models, not real cars (sorry Chevy lovers, there's not a 454 under the hood of those Chevelles, only a pancake armature). I may not ever wish to drive a particular 1:1 car (like an Oldsmobile) but still would love to own one as a slot car. I also think some makes and models are over represented in the HO modeling compared to their presense in the real world. Others almost never show up. If nothing else the maker-themed releases allow the modeler to go a little bit deeper into the product line than they otherwise would have. The outstanding 59s and 62s in the Bowtie Brigade probably would never have been done outside of a themed release. Finally, themed releases don't have to be limited to single maker themes. Themes like "1970 NASCAR Supercars" or "1966 Le Mans Warriors" or "1950s Saturday Night Drive In" or "2001 Tuners" that showcase multiple brands in the same context would be equally desirable. The F&F series with the XTs is a fine example of that sort of theme. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Not trying to jump the gun or anything, since we haven't got the Bowties yet--just curious though--has anyone heard of what scale the Mopars will be? I was wondering if they'll be T-jet or AFX scale. I'm guessing AFX.

thanks


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Are there good deals to be had on cases?


 Hey AFX check the buy and sell section right here =MotorCityToyz has a good deal for Members $99.00 shipped to your door thats $8.25 per car. You will have to ask what his master case price is.

Roger Corrie


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AfxToo,

I am thinking along the lines of a time capsule. We haven't heard anything about future releases. I am getting worried about the revival coming to an end. Also if we buy lots of them it is more likely they will make more.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I was just thinking out loud and wondering if buying mass quantities is really something to consider. Ideally I'd love to be able to buy the unpainted raw JL bodies (with the chrome pieces) really cheap. I think the finished JL slot cars are for the most part exceptionally well done. I'd kinda feel bad about stripping down a pristine Mach 1 or Hemi Cuda to repaint it to match a racing theme, on a body that's sure to get abused on the track. But like you all point out, with full car prices at around $8.25/car you're getting a nice stout little chassis as a keepsake for the bashed up race body. Plus, anytime you modify a stock body you're increasing the value of the remaining bodies sitting on cars that will forever remain in their packages destined for future EBay sales. Geez, I think I'm talking myself into buying a master case ... but probably for the coming Mopars on the XT chassis. I'll have to talk with Jeff at MotorCityToyz and start saving my milk money.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Yes, I hope everyone buys a case that really wants them or to "save them" for whatever reason. Ebay?--I doubt it. look at the prices of some of the discontinued releases.
I guess you know what the mopars are, huh?
Want to elaborate?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

At least at last count, and prior to the RC2 factor:
http://www.playingmantis.com/er/coming_soon_details.php?articleid=750


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thank you AfxToo--:thumbsup: 

I've seen that before but with all the Bowtie stuff and the black Boss, I guess it slipped my mind. I didn't see where it mentioned the type, but seeing the previous releases' being similar, it would come to figure. I would suspect that it will be the same for the Ford releases. They have several candidates in T-jet size already.
cheers...


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Afxtoo,
The reason I would buy a case is to sell the White Thunders (helps pay for cars I keep), and to have extra bodies for customizing. For example, I have all the Willy's as convertables as well as the way they came from JL. How cool will it be to have '59 converts with the top down??? Add thin wheels, trim the posts, add some flames...lowrider.These are fun, lots of fun.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, some of these Chevys should make great lowriders!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

BTTT :thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> BTTT :thumbsup:



Now this is shocking.....a Ford lover bumping up a post about Bowtie slot cars..... :jest: :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Does anyone know is these are still coming in November?
(Notice that I didn't say "on time"...) 
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> Does anyone know is these are still coming in November?
> (Notice that I didn't say "on time"...)
> Scott



:jest: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Mopar Ho Slots (Feb 26, 2004)

*Thanks for posting the pics*

I finally found the thread with the Bowtie Brigade Posted..thanks for posting the pics!! They look awesome!! But I agree with roadrner-bring on the Mopars!! How come rc2/jl did not post some pics of these cars on with the other fest pics?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

here are some pics:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5927260346&rd=1


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> here are some pics:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2619&item=5927260346&rd=1



Ok, I'm not really diggin those Vettes........or a blue Chrome Nova (Why not some other color instead??) but those 62 Bel Air's ROCK IMHO.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

wow thanks Mike... those are the best pics I've seen yet (even with the vendor's name Photoshopped onto the side of the cars). I am VERY excited for these things to come out...

--rick


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Updates on 2005 Thunderjet & X-Traction slot cars*

Just wanted to update everyone on what is happening with the future of the Johnny Lightning Thunderjet and X-traction slot cars.

I was in Chicago, IL this past week for the International Hobby Expo, which is where all the manufactures of trains, die cast, rc and slot cars get together to show what they will be releasing in the coming months. 

I was able to see some of the Mopar Muscle cars ('71 Challenger- stock & w/blower engine - very nice) but was not allowed to photograph them.

I did get news that there will be some great new slot cars coming out in 2005! For the X-traction line - 

March '05 - X-Traction R3 includes cars from Back to the Future, Tuners and Originals.
May '05 - X-Traction R4 Mustang 40th Anniversary cars
Sept '05 - X-Traction R5 Mopar Muscle 
Nov '05 - X-Traction R6 (Pop Culture) includes BTTF, Herbie, Bullitt, General Lee and Hot Rod.

For Thunderjet line-

Jan '05 - TJ500 R9 - VW Collection - includes Herbie
July '05 - TJ500 R10 - Bowtie Brigade

RC2 has increased the cost of these cars also so know that they will be costing you a little more in the near future.

As soon as further info becomes available, I will post it here and on my website at www.motorcitytoyz.com 

Thanks for all your support!

Motor City Toyz

PS I spoke with Mac Regan from PM and the '67 Corvette Convertible (Red) and the '62 Chevy Convertible (White/Black top) will be fixed and not released as shown in the images shown on my site and during the 2004 Lightning Fest. These cars were just painted samples. He has assured me that these problems are being addressed prior to them being released. Just wanted to pass this along to all the collectors that have been complaining about these two cars! See it does help to complain....WE do listen....


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Jan '05 - TJ500 R9 - VW Collection - includes Herbie
> July '05 - TJ500 R10 - Bowtie Brigade
> 
> RC2 has increased the cost of these cars also so know that they will be costing you a little more in the near future.



AWESOME VW'S!!!!!!!!! I will definately buy at least one case of those for sure....my wife is a HUGE VW fanatic :jest: 



As far as the RC2 price increases for the slots can you give us an idea as to how much the prices have spiked?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Wow, that's some heavy news! 

Anniversary Mustangs? Yippee!:roll: 
Pop Culture? Fantastic!
A T-jet VW series? Unbelievable!
Back to the Future and Tuners? Bring em' on!
With the Mopars and Bowties, this is a slot overload!!
Pricing be damned--I going to spend some serious cash!
The next twelve months looks like a great time to be in this hobby! 
Thanks so much for the info, motorcitytoyz:wave: 
Cheers!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool, They are really trying to make it hard for me to switch to 1/43rd scale.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

motorcitytoyz said:


> March '05 - X-Traction R3 includes cars from Back to the Future, Tuners and Originals.
> May '05 - X-Traction R4 Mustang 40th Anniversary cars
> Sept '05 - X-Traction R5 Mopar Muscle
> Nov '05 - X-Traction R6 (Pop Culture) includes BTTF, Herbie, Bullitt, General Lee and Hot Rod.
> ...


I now know where all my extra income will be going. :thumbsup: 

Dave


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Jan '05 - TJ500 R9 - VW Collection - includes Herbie
Any more info on these? Will these be all Bugs as in a set of 12 different Bugs?:freak: 
Ummm... Put me down for two cases...

July '05 - TJ500 R10 - Bowtie Brigade
July '05!!!! 8 months late????
Well ok... I will take two cases of those also...

But it would be nice if RC2 INSISTED on the chassis tolerances were tightened up a bit...

Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I think the Bowtie ones about to come out now are R9...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The next JLTOs should be R8. The XT release numbers are confusing because they reset the counters for the themed releases. The F&Fs are referred to as F&F R1 and R2. 

I doubt the VWs will be a 12 car set, not including white thunders. The last two JLTO releases have not been 12 car sets. The Bowtie Brigades should be 12 car sets, at least initially. I can figure out why JL would be limited by the number of different molds but I can't figure out why they'd be limited in the number of colors. If they want to increase the appeal of bulk purchases then they should make enough colors to bump the inner cases up to 12 car sets. Oops, I keep forgetting that these are "adult collectables," not just toy cars to whack around the track.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> If they want to increase the appeal of bulk purchases then they should make enough colors to bump the inner cases up to 12 car sets. Oops, I keep forgetting that these are "adult collectables," not just toy cars to whack around the track.


Would work for me!  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Oops, I keep forgetting that these are "adult collectables," not just toy cars to whack around the track.


 Adult my @$$. I'm no adult. Just ask my wife. 

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Adult my @$$. I'm no adult. Just ask my wife.
> 
> --rick


Know what you mean!  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

An adult would never buy this stuff like we do.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Totally agreed. I'm having as much fun with slot cars today as I've ever had. If fact, the main reason that I got back into these after a looooooong time way way to preserve my sanity...or what's left of it. It's good clean fun for the whole family and lots of great people involved.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*1/43 & HO*

hey micyou03

why pick just one of 1/43 and HO? your new table is certainly large enough to put an HO track inside the perimeter defined by the 1/43 track!

mike


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mking said:


> hey micyou03
> 
> why pick just one of 1/43 and HO? your new table is certainly large enough to put an HO track inside the perimeter defined by the 1/43 track!
> 
> mike



Right now I don't feel much interest in HO. Probably because of the newness of 1/43rd for me. I could, but I want to eventually set up one of these layouts.










If I make my table one foot wider I can do this.










Maybe I can do something similar even on the 5ft wide table.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

i think layout D is the best of both worlds. right now im putting a 1/43 layout on top of a 5x16 table (on top of a buckstrack!)


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there micyou03,
I have to agree with mking here, that layout "D" is brilliant.
Mking, when you get a little further along, how about some pics?

cheers..


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Opps*

"Oops, I keep forgetting that these are "adult collectables," not just toy cars to whack around the track."

WHAT?!?!?
Geez, you burst my bubble. I am devastated...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry Scott, but at least you took this news better than you took the news about Santa.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Sorry Scott, but at least you took this news better than you took the news about Santa.


WHAT?
No one has told me anything about Santa.
Is there a problem?
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Update of the Bowtie Brigade - I spoke with a distributor at the Richfield show and it sounds like the shipments to dealers is supposed to start taking place mid-November. Also, the Bowtie Brigade is "sold out" from the manufacturer so these will be much in demand. Finally, the first release of the Mopar Muscle is still slated for the early part of next year, Jan-Feb time frame. Here's hoping that everything falls into place. The bowties are coming!!!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Also, the Bowtie Brigade is "sold out" from the manufacturer so these will be much in demand.


Sold out??? Crap, so much for finding these cases cheap on Ebay. I was hoping to be able to do a few customs with these bodies also.

I wonder exactly how many cases were produced?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Sold out from the manufacturer just means that resellers and distributors ordered all of the inventory that was made available for sale. They are anticipating a high demand. There will still be plenty of these available through normal reseller and retail channels in addition to EBay. If your supplier runs out they won't be able to order more directly from the manufacturer.

How many are really made is a mystery. Early on in the production of these cars JL stated the production numbers in their advertising but I can't recall seeing any such information in the later releases, other than for the white thunder chase cars. I can't imagine that they're under any sort of obligation to adhere to the stated production numbers, something that seems to tweak the diecast collectors a little bit.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> How many are really made is a mystery. Early on in the production of these cars JL stated the production numbers in their advertising but I can't recall seeing any such information in the later releases, other than for the white thunder chase cars. I can't imagine that they're under any sort of obligation to adhere to the stated production numbers, something that seems to tweak the diecast collectors a little bit.


Good Point.

We really only find out how many were made after the fact when the supply seems endless, like Series 3 and 4.

Series 1 and 5 went away almost immediately.
I have a feeling these will go quick, but who knows?

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If all the questions about them yesterday at the Richfield slot show is any indication....they will be HOT, HOT, HOT!!!!

I bet I had 10 people ask me if I had them in stock yet!


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

